# Scum und die Penis Länge



## Worrel (3. November 2018)

*Scum und die Penis Länge*

Im Spiel *Scum* kann man die Penislänge seines Charakters genau einstellen.
Bei der Charaktererstellung kann man sich mit einem Schieberegler zwischen 1 und 10 Inches austoben. (= 2,5 bis 25 cm)
Allerdings könnte man laut unten stehendem Artikel statt einem langen Gehänge die Punkte auch auf andere, deutlich sinnvollere Werte verteilen.
Bei angezogenen Charakteren soll man übrigens keinen Unterschied sehen.

Wer sich das _"Scum Supporters Pack"_ zulegt bekommt - kein Witz - die Möglichkeit, sich seinen ingame Schniedelwutz noch 2 weitere Inch langzuziehen. 

Quelle: PC Gamer


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2018)

Als DLC gibts dann sicher irgendwann den neuen Spielmodus: Pimmelfechten


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2018)

Schwanzus Longus. *gg*


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2018)

Zu Poden!


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2018)

Das erinnert mich an Rust als anhand deiner Steamid dein charaktere Random das geschlecht, volk, grösse des penis/brust erstellt wurde.


----------

